# Whoa! Inside The Apocalyptic Brick?Scary!



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Rosado and Williams (a.k.a Jeffrey and Stan) debate passionately (a.k.a. disagreeing) on Scary Movie 4 and Inside Man, discuss whether Beavis and Butthead (The Mike Judge Collection, Vol. 3) have aged gracefully, and gush unabashedly at a pair of classics…well, actually one future classic (Rian Johnson’s Brick) and one already legendary masterwork (Francis Ford Coppola’s [...]

More...


----------

